# notebook tv-out



## galdasc (30. Juni 2002)

hi

ich hab mir des notebook vom lidl gekauft und wollte es mit meinem fernseher verbinden (über svhs). es kommt zwar, wenn ich auf tv umschalt, des bild, aba nur schwarz/weiß. im notebook is die grafikkert 630 von SIS drin.


-/cu\-


----------



## Vitalis (30. Juni 2002)

Hm, ich kann Dir da nur Links geben. Vielleicht helfen sie Dir ja:

http://tvtool.info/german/cablefaq3_d.htm
http://www.tv-out.de/

Schau mal, daß im Treiber PAL statt NTSC eingeschaltet ist.


Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## goela (1. Juli 2002)

Wenn Du den Laptop über SVHS an Deinen Fernseher angeschlossen hast, dann musst Du dies entsprechend einstellen.
Ich bin mir leider gerade nicht mehr ganz sicher, ob Du es am Fernseher einstellen musst, dass Du den SVHS benützt. Oder vielleicht sogar am Laptop!

Wenn ich meine DV-Kamera über SVHS an den Fernseher anschliesse habe ich auch nur S/W. Müsste sonst zu Hause nochmal schauen, ob ich da am Fernseher gedreht habe, das Farbe ins Spiel kommt!


----------



## galdasc (1. Juli 2002)

thx mal

ich hab am fernseher den svhs eingang ausgewählt und am notebook den ausgang. normalerwiese (so ists bei meinem PC) wird dann noch ne option im utility menü der graka aktiv (wenn die verbunden sind). bloß bei mir halt nicht. das währen denke ich auch die erforderlichen einstellungen, die mir deswegen enthalten bleiben, denn das eine menü heißt 'tv-out optionen'^^.

ich hab auch schon den treiber upgedated, tut sich trotzdem nichts.

@vitalis: im bios (muss man bei meinem notebook da umstellen) hab ich schon PAL eingestellt.

vielleicht (hoffentlich) fällt euch noch was ein^^


-/cu\-


----------

